# heartburn AFTER pregnancy?



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

I wasnt sure where to post so sorry if this is misplaced, but..
before I got pregnant I never had any issues with heartburn. then somewhere in the middle of my pregnancy I started getting it all the time and it got worse as the pregnancy progressed. I had my baby 3 months ago, and I still have heartburn now on a daily basis. I'm wondering if other women have experienced this, and if it will ever go away. Anyone?


----------



## isaoma (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't realize that I had heartburn during my last month of pregnancy but looking back now, I recognize some of the symptoms of silent reflux. While pregnant it felt more like a crushing feeling to my ribcage - I described it as an elephant sitting on my chest. Both my midwife and ob though thought it was from the baby pushing up against my internal organs (she was breech).

Anyway, the feeling got worse right around the time when dd was about 3-4 months old. Are you nursing? If you are, you are still producing a hormone (I believe it's a hormone - relaxin) that relaxes your smooth muscles (including the muscles that shut the valves between your stomach and your esophagus). So you are more prone to heartburn during pregnancy and while nursing.

For my heartburn, I opted not to go in for the barium swallow because I didn't want to go on prescription antacids anyway. I stopped eating large meals late at night or right before bed (I started eating my large meals when dd was asleep). I also became mindful of chewing my food (I developed the bad habit of gulping down food to keep up with dd). I also had food sensitivities that I didn't realize, for example wheat seemed to make my heartburn worse. Anyway, for me a few lifestyle changes and good digestive enzymes helped my heartburn.

I think that I found some heartburn threads on this forum that helped, you might try doing a search for some specific information. I hope you find relief soon


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can definitely relate to the crushed rib feeling.. when I was pregnant I couldnt even SIT for more than 5 minutes because the baby would put so much pressure on my ribs.. it was terrible!

Thank you for the advice..Yes I am breast feeding and I didn't know that breastfeeding had that affect!


----------



## Chelsmom2011 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl she is now 4 months old and I still experience heart burn on a regular basis....I'm not sure if that its normal.....does any ladies I know anything about this????


----------

